# Spider Be Gone System



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Do any of you 2coolers have a Spider Be Gone system?

What is the cost?

Does it work?

Any other advise.

The wife wants one for our house on Lake Livingston.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks like the same concept as mosquito misters.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

That uses the same nozzles and installation method as the mosquito max mister system we have. I use sector in mine. It does control mosquitos and no see ums. It does nothing for wasps and dirt daubers. I couldn't tell if it helps on spiders. 

Our backyard required 25 nozzles, installation, remote and the dispensing unit cost was $2,200. 

PM me if you want more info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Captain Marty said:


> Do any of you 2coolers have a Spider Be Gone system?
> 
> What is the cost?
> 
> ...


I have the BioMist system installed by Texas Pest Control in Huntsville. 
It is a better company in my opinion and a very good system. 
As they put it, their product kills everything except dogs and humans. LOL
They clean your house before installation and it stays clean. I don't know the exact number of nozzles, but there are a bunch. 
I believe it was $2800 or so. They charge $200 to refill the system and check to make sure everything is working properly. It last about four months or so depending on how often it sprays. 
Just get a bid from both and take your choice. 
We love it and can't live without it. 
The owner is Cliff Yates at 866-597-6151.
Tell him Mr Jennings in Bridgeview(Lake Livingston) referred you. I might get a break on my next service. HaHa


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I've got a similar system on lake Conroe. I would not have a lake house without one, keeps the spiders and dirt daubers out, and does only OK on mosquitos.

My pest control guy fills mine, he cuts the price for my regular treatments in half if he fills the tank, about $150 once a quarter, plus he maintains the system. There is some maintenance, plugged up nozzles, split tubing, but the thing works.


----------



## kingchip (Apr 20, 2016)

I live on LBJ and just could not justify the price. Quarterly spray around house, yard, and boat house and i have no problems. Then again they quoted me over $5K to install.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

kingchip said:


> I live on LBJ and just could not justify the price. Quarterly spray around house, yard, and boat house and i have no problems. Then again they quoted me over $5K to install.


 What insecticide do you use?


----------



## bleacher_bum (Jan 31, 2010)

The main difference between a system set up for spiders vs. a system set up for mosquitos is the nozzle placement and total number of nozzles used. For spiders, unfortunately, you need several more nozzles around the house than does a routine mosquito misting system. The units are (or can be) identical. Both mainly use a form of permethrin. the cost is solely based on the SIZE of the system, i.e., how many nozzles you will need for your particular coverage area. The cost that have already been mentioned here is ballpark, so just ask around for different companies to come out and quote (or bid) you. Find out what "warranty" coverage's each have, and how much "service" you get after purchase.
Good news is, these systems actually work really really well.


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

Captain Marty said:


> Do any of you 2coolers have a Spider Be Gone system?
> 
> What is the cost?
> 
> ...


I would be happy to get you a quote.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

DJ77360 said:


> I have the BioMist system installed by Texas Pest Control in Huntsville.
> It is a better company in my opinion and a very good system.
> As they put it, their product kills everything except dogs and humans. LOL
> They clean your house before installation and it stays clean. I don't know the exact number of nozzles, but there are a bunch.
> ...


 Leading the consumer to think the product is safe for people and pets I would question them why the label reads not to spray in the present of them. The Biomist website uses false advertising to make the end user think the pesticide is harmless which is against pesticide advertising laws. You are not allowed to use the words safe, will not harm or all natural when dealing with a EPA Registered Pesticide. If Cliff can show you a 25b label he is using then he can claim Safe and All Natural. From what I know Cliff uses a 40 dollar bottle of Vector Ban Plus and I promise there is nothing all natural about it. By law he is required to list what product was used on his bill or invoice along with percentages and I promise it is not Biomist chemical like his website leads the consumer to believe.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

For the purposes of full disclosure, none of these systems kill spiders. They kill insects. Without insects around to eat, spiders move to your neighbor's house.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Ox Eye said:


> For the purposes of full disclosure, none of these systems kill spiders. They kill insects. Without insects around to eat, spiders move to your neighbor's house.


I don't know what they use in the misting systems, so I can't comment on that. I use Demon and spray every couple of months and you can count the bodies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

IMO the problem with these systems is that they kill good insects as well as bad, and they kill them whether your outside or not. I can use deet or lavender lotion to deter skeeters but a world without bees, lighting bugs, butterflies is not cool. I was bit by a brown recluse 30 years ago, while bad, but hardly worth 200 a quarter not to run into another.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

lx22f/c said:


> I don't know what they use in the misting systems, so I can't comment on that. I use Demon and spray every couple of months and you can count the bodies.


True, insecticides will kill spiders if you hit them directly with the spray or they are in close proximity to any vapors the insecticide emits for a short time. And, to be sure, if a spider is sitting directly on one of the misting nozzles as it goes off, most likely it will croak. But, as a practical matter, my initial comment on misting systems stands.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

lx22f/c said:


> I don't know what they use in the misting systems, so I can't comment on that. I use Demon and spray every couple of months and you can count the bodies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Demon WP is good stuff. Spray up in eve's and it keeps Y jacket and Daubers at bay too...


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

I run Spider Be Gone and the system kills spiders using a good Pesticide for a misting system . We only recommend night time misting so we are less likely to harm beneficial bees that pollinate. I came out with a 100% All Natural Product that can legally and safely be used around or above water using a pump sprayer or backpack mist blower. The product works very well and can be found at www.boatdockspray.com

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

If the pesticide is registered by the EPA it will have to be labeled for misting system in order to be used. The label is the law and any claims made not found on the label is in violation of the law and would be false claims. Products that read Safe. All Natural, Will Not Harm and Organic are classified as a 25B Exempt Product which do not require EPA Registration unless you want to register the product with the EPA so you do not have to list the inert ingredients on the label. Demon works to a certain point on spiders, the problem is Demon also leaves your house covered in a white powder which is very tacky on a brown house. Demon does nothing for future spiders because once it dries a spider can walk through the poison because they do not put their feet in their mouth like a roach and other pest for the product to kill them. I would be more concerned with the ingredients that make up demon than those that make up what is used in misting systems. Misting System uses Pyrethrum and PBO, Permethrin and PBO or Pyrethrum, Permethrin and PBO. Example of these would be Riptide which is Pyrethrum and PBO, Vector Ban Plus which is Permethrin and PBO and Pyranha 1-10 HP which contains all three active ingredients. True statement is Pyrethrum comes from Flowers harvest in Africa and and other Countries and is a natural pesticide, however once PBO is used to make it work it is therefore no longer All Natural. What is PBO - Piperbonyl Butoxide that is used as a synergist additive to super-charge performance of insecticides allowing you to use lower dosage rates with an enhanced product. Can also restore the effectiveness of a product in some cases if pest-resistance has been developed. Synergizes many insecticides, including pyrethroids, imidacloprid, carbamates, rotenone, and others.


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Looks like the same concept as mosquito misters.


They are and to be honest the systems date back to the early 70's when Pyranha.Inc developed the first ever Misting Systems used to control Flies in Horse Barns. Only bad thing is other companies developed what is called a slim line nozzle and they clog super fast and I am glad I never went that route and stuck with the larger spray nozzle ( Hago 4023 ). So what it boils down to is I do not always get the job but at some point my company is called in to come remove those nozzles and make their system work like their neighbors. So in the end the homeowner went with the lower bid and ended up spending more than my bid in the end. The owner of C&D Scrap Metal went through this exact issue.


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

The bottom line when dealing with any EPA Registered Pesticide is It is a Pesticide and therefore should be treated as one. Misting System Concentrates are Classified as a Minimal Risk Pesticide when used as directed according to the label. There are warnings on the label for certain people that may have health issues. I would advise you to Google answers to help you decide is a Misting System the right choice to be used around your place. I am one to think honesty goes a long ways and I am not one to make false claims that may put love ones at risk.


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

spiderbegoneinc said:


> Leading the consumer to think the product is safe for people and pets I would question them why the label reads not to spray in the present of them. The Biomist website uses false advertising to make the end user think the pesticide is harmless which is against pesticide advertising laws. You are not allowed to use the words safe, will not harm or all natural when dealing with a EPA Registered Pesticide. If Cliff can show you a 25b label he is using then he can claim Safe and All Natural. From what I know Cliff uses a 40 dollar bottle of Vector Ban Plus and I promise there is nothing all natural about it. By law he is required to list what product was used on his bill or invoice along with percentages and I promise it is not Biomist chemical like his website leads the consumer to believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I decided to add Text taken from Biomist website to show you exactly what claims are not allowed when using EPA Registered Pesticides. The whole phrase is garbage below.
* Eliminate Spiders, Mosquitoes and Other Pests Safely *

The BioMist spider misting system is the go-to solution for automatic pest control because it is proven to be effective, and *it poses absolutely no threat to your family, pets and plants*. We use a water-based, biodegradable mist that is *organic, safe and non-toxic*, and highly effective at eliminating your most common pest problems:


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Q3vszIQWsxAuZNhmg&sig2=AdnJj7-3W1K4dtgsj_0g-w

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Why do I feel like we were baited into this infommercial?

I used Miss Muffetts Revenge in my garage, worked great. Less than $40 on Amazon. made by the Wet and Forget people.
http://www.wetandforget.com/product_miss_muffets_revenge.html


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

redexpress said:


> Why do I feel like we were baited into this infommercial?
> 
> I used Miss Muffetts Revenge in my garage, worked great. Less than $40 on Amazon. made by the Wet and Forget people.
> http://www.wetandforget.com/product_miss_muffets_revenge.html


LMAO. What do y'all have against spiders anyway, they are beneficial.


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

redexpress said:


> Why do I feel like we were baited into this infommercial?
> 
> I used Miss Muffetts Revenge in my garage, worked great. Less than $40 on Amazon. made by the Wet and Forget people.
> http://www.wetandforget.com/product_miss_muffets_revenge.html


Gallon of Talstar for 35 bucks will yield 128 gallons of same active found in stuff you are using.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

Category5 said:


> LMAO. What do y'all have against spiders anyway, they are beneficial.


Yes they keep pressure washing companies busy...lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Bye Bye birds and lizards that eat bugs.


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

floppodog said:


> Bye Bye birds and lizards that eat bugs.


Where are they going? Been watching the birds eat the dead bugs for years and do not find dead birds. My mother's house is covered with lizards and geckos and the misting system does not run them off. I have used Demon, Talstar and many other products and still have birds and lizsrds.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

redexpress said:


> Why do I feel like we were baited into this infommercial?
> 
> I used Miss Muffetts Revenge in my garage, worked great. Less than $40 on Amazon. made by the Wet and Forget people.
> http://www.wetandforget.com/product_miss_muffets_revenge.html


You were not baited into this. I happen to do a Google search for Spider Be Gone Lake Conroe and a article from Tapatalk appeared on first page from from a gentleman asking price for a system on his Lake Home in Livingston. I continue to read and see comments suggesting that Biomist is a better company according to another gentleman. To be honest we put Cliff into business but the little worm did me dirty therefore I no longer sale parts, systems or any supplies to his business. The post I have shared about these systems, advertising guidelines when dealing with pesticides are all true and any honest person in the Pest Control Business will be able to tell you that you can not make claims not found on label. Pesticides can safely be used when used as directed according to label and all warnings should be followed. Sorry if I have posted to much but is it really to much if anything I share may help save a life from other companies that may mislead the end user?


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Look up Bug Stomper !!! that's what Spider B Gone uses great stuff and you can order your own..


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

What concerns me about spraying for spiders, mosquitos, sod worms etc is what effect it has on the birds, snakes, lizards, butterflies etc. We have a bumper crop of green lizards and geckos, and the wife told me she saw one eat one of those BIG tree cockroaches the other day, in one bite. I dont want to run those off, we need something to eat those suckers. I have been spraying Bifen and Permethrin this year, mosquitos still thick, sod worms all over... but no spiders thank god.


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

Dirt Daddy said:


> Look up Bug Stomper !!! that's what Spider B Gone uses great stuff and you can order your own..


The Bug Stomper II is one of the best on the market and it is what I use. You do not find the Bug Stomper online for 40 bucks. So with our company providing a service and charging $260.00 and bringing my own RO Water to help prolong the life of the Spray Tips, Pumps and Filters I feel $260.00 is a fair price. Water condition and PH level matters with any pesticide and Pest Control companies that use pump sprayers should adjust the ph according to what is required. Andy with the Bug Stomper is usually pretty good at not stepping on toes and checks with me before making a sale in my area. Andy is a good person and so was his father and I look forward to always do business with his company.


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

SD Hawkins said:


> What concerns me about spraying for spiders, mosquitos, sod worms etc is what effect it has on the birds, snakes, lizards, butterflies etc. We have a bumper crop of green lizards and geckos, and the wife told me she saw one eat one of those BIG tree cockroaches the other day, in one bite. I dont want to run those off, we need something to eat those suckers. I have been spraying Bifen and Permethrin this year, mosquitos still thick, sod worms all over... but no spiders thank god.


Try adding a growth regulator into the mix to help battle mosquitoes. Solution Self Chem or domyownpestcontrol online should carry a good one. Talstar also makes a granule that works fairly well.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

We used the Talstar liquid in the past, little over 100 for the bottle we got, did not seem to do better. Thanks for tip on growth regulator.


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

SD Hawkins said:


> We used the Talstar liquid in the past, little over 100 for the bottle we got, did not seem to do better. Thanks for tip on growth regulator.


You can find Talstar products here - http://pestcontrol.domyownpestcontrol.com/search?w=talstar


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

SD Hawkins said:


> We used the Talstar liquid in the past, little over 100 for the bottle we got, did not seem to do better. Thanks for tip on growth regulator.


I found this online months ago and saved it to notepad because I found it to be useful. This is a copy and paste from a person that does mosquito control.

some very common insecticides you can mix for great results:
Bifen I/T 1 oz per gallon
Demand CS 1 oz per gallon
Onslaught Fast Cap (my favorite) .5 - 1 oz per gallon
for mosquito use any of the above and also mix in Nyguard IGR concentrate, Precor, or Gentrol. All of these are insect growth regulators that adult mosquitoes will take back to the breeding site, impacting larval development.


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

SD Hawkins said:


> We used the Talstar liquid in the past, little over 100 for the bottle we got, did not seem to do better. Thanks for tip on growth regulator.


Integrated Pest Management is also a big key in controlling pest so make sure you read about it.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey guys,
There is a tremendous power in TV commercials, especially if the wife sees it.
Get a hose sprayer , or a pump tank thing, and once a week, walk around the property / house, and kill all the bugs.
It takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## spiderbegoneinc (Sep 13, 2016)

Dirt Daddy said:


> Look up Bug Stomper !!! that's what Spider B Gone uses great stuff and you can order your own..


Bug Stomper II - Cost from The Bug Stomper $160.00 Plus Freight and you have to clean and inspect your own system and hope it does not need parts.

Spider Be Gone Refill using same product $260.00 We we do the work and have the parts on the truck if any are needed and use RO Water to help prolong Tips and Filters. Water play a big roll in how well pesticides work.

Biomist Refill according to a post on here on page 1 $200.00 and they do the work. Product used Vector Ban Plus that you can purchase for around $40.00 yourself with free shipping. So Spider Be Gone is around $70.00 mark up using a better product and bringing RO Water when compared to Biomist there is a $160.00 mark up and they use the customers water. I have had one of their customers call and say he read the label and that Biomist should have used 2 bottles according to the label and he was very angry because he found the product online for a case of 6 for around $240.00 and he was charged $300.00 and they only used one 64 ounce bottle of Vector Ban Plus.


----------



## Annawashere (Jul 21, 2020)

*Spider System*

When we built our house and dock on the lake in Livingston we had a Spiderbe Gone system installed at that time. I can definitely tell when the chemical has run out as we see the house and/or boat dock absolutely covered in spider webs. If you're on the water then I strongly recommend one, we've loved our system and have had it about 17 years now. We recently had to replace the timer on the boat dock but overall the system has lasted well for that long. Of course there is some smaller maintenance that always needs to get done when they refill., mostly changing out clogged nozzles.

Our roofline is pretty high so we try to be sure we're at the house when the guys come out to check and refill since in the past there have been a few times when higher up, clogged nozzles were left unchanged. They're not always ther friendliest but they get the job done.

Regarding Biomist, we switched to them one season since they were much cheaper but had a very bad experience with the deal and overall paid more in the long run. If you're looking at both companies I'd recommend the Spiderbe Gone one.

Happy to answer any questions you might have about the system and why we're big fans!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Annawashere said:


> When we built our house and dock on the lake in Livingston we had a Spiderbe Gone system installed at that time. I can definitely tell when the chemical has run out as we see the house and/or boat dock absolutely covered in spider webs. If you're on the water then I strongly recommend one, we've loved our system and have had it about 17 years now. We recently had to replace the timer on the boat dock but overall the system has lasted well for that long. Of course there is some smaller maintenance that always needs to get done when they refill., mostly changing out clogged nozzles.
> 
> Our roofline is pretty high so we try to be sure we're at the house when the guys come out to check and refill since in the past there have been a few times when higher up, clogged nozzles were left unchanged. They're not always ther friendliest but they get the job done.
> 
> ...


I think OP decided the best system was to drink turpentine and pizz around the foundation of his house. No pests in 4 years since he posted this!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Spiders are really pretty beneficial. But I do understand that your wife may not think so. LOL. I have a camp partner who's wife swears any spider she sees at the camp is a BROWN RECLUSE! I like spiders in general, as long as they're not Widows or Recluses. Spiders eat mosquitoes like crazy.


----------

